# ....Sooo, Heres RenZimE!



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Soooo a close friend of mine got me to take some snaps today and the "best" of the bunch (and I use the term loosely) would be this one:










As you can tell, I suck at photo faces and therefore make an ass of myself







But c'est la vie!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

^.^ cutie. You have a facebook? i thought that's what the link was to the first time,but the pic showed up later.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

How old are you? I like your hair.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> How old are you? I like your hair.


Is that question due to the immaturity splattered across my face or the fact that I look like a prepubescent child?







Either would be most valid as I am forever getting ID'd for cigarettes and alcohol >_< But I *am* infact 24 years old


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

RenZimE said:


> Is that question due to the immaturity splattered across my face or the fact that I look like a prepubescent child?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you look like a teenager. Don't worry. People think I'm a couple years younger than I am.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

:0 <-- my look of surprise face


----------

